
Google Search Is Down - thecopy
https://www.google.com/
======
thecopy
At least for me:

    
    
      Hmm. We’re having trouble finding that site.
      We can’t connect to the server at www.google.com.

------
sidcool
Not for me. Working in India and over VPN in Australia.

------
doener
Not for me. (Berlin, Germany)

~~~
thecopy
Google.de works for me in Zürich, but google.com is not responding

